# Cape Vape Meet To Do List :)



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Hi Guys

Just checking if there is anything specific anyone wants us to bring with us this weekend.

I have the following on order which I know i need to take down:


@andro - Nemesis (From @PeterHarris) and 3D dripper clone
@Zeki Hilmi - Five Pawns

Let me know so I can add you to the list  

I will be bringing a few extra things with but not much, as I said we will not have a vendor table

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/5/14)

@Stroodlepuff When you leaving to come down?


----------



## Metal Liz (21/5/14)

hey Stroods, could you bring me one of your VK4 juices please  would love to finally try it out as well as a gummie beary one - both 12mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hey Stroods, could you bring me one of your VK4 juices please  would love to finally try it out as well as a gummie beary one - both 12mg



@Cape vaping supplies will have all our juices there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Stroodlepuff When you leaving to come down?



Friday morning


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/5/14)

@Stroodlepuff Ok I might place an order with you. Just waiting to see what my money situation is like.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

no problem zeki


----------



## Riaz (21/5/14)

i might request one efest 18650 battery, but will confirm before friday morning


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Riaz said:


> i might request one efest 18650 battery, but will confirm before friday morning



We dont have stock at the moment  250 batteries went in a week and a half  I will let you know if we get our new stock before then


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/5/14)

@Stroodlepuff let me know too please if you get the batteries in.


----------



## Riaz (21/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We dont have stock at the moment  250 batteries went in a week and a half  I will let you know if we get our new stock before then


oh no


----------



## RIEFY (21/5/14)

some wide bore dritips please in black plastic ones

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz (21/5/14)

ok then can you please bring me a bottle of VK4


----------



## RIEFY (21/5/14)

I will have the vk4 bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> some wide bore dritips please in black plastic ones
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Like these?

http://www.vapeking.co.za/drip-tips/swirly-acrylic-drip-tip.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/drip-tips/hades-style-drip-tip.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/drip-tips/black-long-aluminum.html


Actually ill just bring some of each that I have, makes it easier


----------



## RIEFY (21/5/14)

yes the 1st one

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> yes the 1st one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Cool


----------



## Riaz (21/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I will have the vk4 bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


jy can mos gefone it


----------



## RezaD (21/5/14)

Riaz said:


> jy can mos gefone it



Jy wil mos nie luister nie.......dit was voorheen aangekondig.....maar jou kop is in die boeke!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (21/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Jy wil mos nie luister nie.......dit was voorheen aangekondig.....maar jou kop is in die boeke!


ek kan mos nie help as my kop in n ander plek is nie

maar baie dankie vir jou aankeneeme kondiging


----------



## Keyaam (21/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I will have the vk4 bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Reserve one for me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (21/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I will have the vk4 bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Reserve one for me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/5/14)

Hey @Stroodlepuff ... I think I'm going to take 1 of your HCigar Nemesis please if you could bring it down for me.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hey @Stroodlepuff ... I think I'm going to take 1 of your HCigar Nemesis please if you could bring it down for me.



Out of stock bud  sorry. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/5/14)

@Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Stroodlepuff



I know  we waiting for stock was ordered last week but they taking forever to ship. We have had so many issues with shipments lately it's depressing

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiaan (22/5/14)

Bring some of the VK Royalty Range. In 0mg.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

Tiaan said:


> Bring some of the VK Royalty Range. In 0mg.



@Tiaan the royalty range is not released yet unfortunately. but watch this space


----------



## Tiaan (22/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Tiaan the royalty range is not released yet unfortunately. but watch this space



 Guess I will just have to buy the standard stuff!


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

Tiaan said:


> Bring some of the VK Royalty Range. In 0mg.


Tiaan are you the same ZTiaanz that plays BF4 on PS4 with KrisC1 and Virus?


----------



## Tiaan (22/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Tiaan are you the same ZTiaanz that plays BF4 on PS4 with KrisC1 and Virus?


No I'm not. I'm planning to get a PS4 in the next 3 months xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan (22/5/14)

Im probably gonna take the following.
Nic
Watermelon
Grape Soda
Cola x2
Cheesecake x2
Peach
Cotton Candy x2
Traditional Tobacco x2

0mg
Vanilla Cream
Cheesecake x2
Cotton Candy
Wacky Wicks

Just a heads up. That special is too good to pass up!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

Tiaan said:


> Im probably gonna take the following.
> Nic
> Watermelon
> Grape Soda
> ...



@Cape vaping supplies should I add the 0mg juices to your existing order? I can still put them in

@Tiaan Watermelon isn't in stock yet but CVS will have all the rest


----------



## Tiaan (22/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Cape vaping supplies should I add the 0mg juices to your existing order? I can still put them in
> 
> @Tiaan Watermelon isn't in stock yet but CVS will have all the rest


Ok Cool No Problem lets see what happens on Saturday


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

Hey guys

Cant pack anymore so this thread is now closed  Admins please close the thread.


----------



## RIEFY (23/5/14)

stroods yes add for tiaan. I will keep them aside for you tiaan

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tiaan (23/5/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> stroods yes add for tiaan. I will keep them aside for you tiaan
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Shot!


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Cant pack anymore so this thread is now closed  Admins please close the thread.


I have closed it, but please note this is a thread in the Vapeking forum, where only Vapeking can moderate. In any event, @Stroodlepuff, have noticed you have full rights on all the forums, including the A & M forum.


----------

